# Chestnut time



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I got the the first of my chestnuts today ... yummy ...  Wow, I do love them fresh off the tree ... 

Right now I have three trees but hope to add more next year ... walnuts not far off ...  ... about that time!:congrat:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

What no one else likes chestnuts!!!!!!!!!!!  How about walnuts ??? I picked up more than a few today.

If not this is going to be a very short thread.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Love(d) chestnuts. Unfortunately, I had a kidney issue when I was a child. _At the time, I was one of 6 people in the world that had this disease. _They were clueless and blamed my issue on the chestnuts that I ate all the time. Well, sometime in the past 40 years they figured it out and it wasn't related, but whenever I go to eat one, I cringe and just don't eat it.

Now walnuts... I love those. Unfortunately, the trees have become scarce in this area in the last 20 years.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I love chestnuts too! They're one of the few nuts that grow halfway decent up here. 

I was just holding back, waiting to see if you were going to have enough to share with the class! lol

We planted an English walnut tree 6 years ago and every year it grows back from the root. The branches die off, even when we don't have a really cold winter. I don't know what's up with that. Black walnuts do well around here, but I don't like them as well.

Do you get enough to store them? If so, do you roast them, or can they be stored raw?


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I know about the chestnut thang, they are goood! We also have 5 wallnut trees that do great, 5 black walnut's or 6 butternut or white walnut tree's. Up the hollar the other day i needed a hardhat lol, the buckeye's and the oaks were bombing me all day. The beeche's were loaded and this is my favorite of all them.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

I don’t like them; when cooked they remind me of astringent mashed potatoes.

Which sucks because there’s a street nearby where I could collect a 5 gal bucket full.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't care for them cooked ... justed like boiled peanuts (gross) but I can eat them raw all day long.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, that's the only way I like them. Fresh from the tree and raw.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I pick up the butternuts and the hickory nuts, but they aren't dropping yet, maybe next week


----------

